# Adidas Energy Boosts



## mzaucha (Nov 11, 2011)

Picked these up on Cyber Monday. $100 off Adidas site. Haven't rode them yet but after wearing around the house to start the breaking in process they feel great. It's a stiffer boot but it feels like you're on a cloud. I did have one pressure point which went away after heat molding. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

mzaucha said:


> Picked these up on Cyber Monday. $100 off Adidas site. Haven't rode them yet but after wearing around the house to start the breaking in process they feel great. It's a stiffer boot but it feels like you're on a cloud. I did have one pressure point which went away after heat molding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God thise look sick. I love my Adidas Boost Golf shoes. By far the most comfortable golf shoes I have. So how much total did you pay for these?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzaucha (Nov 11, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> God thise look sick. I love my Adidas Boost Golf shoes. By far the most comfortable golf shoes I have. So how much total did you pay for these?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk




$400 

I've heard great things about the boost golf shoes. Figured boots must be just as good haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

The one thing keeping me from buying these. Is they dont have traditional laces. I really prefer traditional laces.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzaucha (Nov 11, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> The one thing keeping me from buying these. Is they dont have traditional laces. I really prefer traditional laces.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk



Get the Tactical's from Adidas! Boost, traditional laces, and cheaper! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

mzaucha said:


> Get the Tactical's from Adidas! Boost, traditional laces, and cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But do they have "boost"

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't see the rockets...where are they?


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> But do they have "boost"
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


yes they do


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

I picked up a pair of last year's Energy Boosts ($265 delivered from Canada, free shipping, 4 day delivery, he still has some for sale!) and I absolutely love them! I don't think I'd pay full price for them but this price they are great boot. Surprisingly stiff, yet very nice smooth flex, I just hope the stiffness and flex lasts.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Kaladryn said:


> I picked up a pair of last year's Energy Boosts ($265 delivered from Canada, free shipping, 4 day delivery, he still has some for sale!) and I absolutely love them! I don't think I'd pay full price for them but this price they are great boot. Surprisingly stiff, yet very nice smooth flex, I just hope the stiffness and flex lasts.


Link please or contact info

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

AmberLamps said:


> Link please or contact info
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Adidas Men?s Originals Energy Boost Black/White/Red Snowboard Boots D69149 NEW! | eBay


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

Arent those last years? Those were pretty different to this years.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

kingslay said:


> Arent those last years? Those were pretty different to this years.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


They are, they changed the liner a bit and the material, but the overall design, especially in the sole, seems identical.


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

Sole is kind of the same. But this years boots have a significantly smaller footprint.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

kingslay said:


> Sole is kind of the same. But this years boots have a significantly smaller footprint.


I can confirm the footprint is identical, I compared them in person, heel on a flat surface.


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

Kaladryn said:


> I can confirm the footprint is identical, I compared them in person, heel on a flat surface.


oh ok. then maybe they just adopted the reduced footprint from the boost to ther models. i just compared the superstars myself and there was quiet a difference.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

kingslay said:


> oh ok. then maybe they just adopted the reduced footprint from the boost to ther models. i just compared the superstars myself and there was quiet a difference.


I think it was the year before they changed them a lot, they did change the liner this year and the out shell is supposed to be resistant to "folding."


----------



## ebfootball139 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow, adidas is making boots now! I have been out of snowboarding for a while. Who's next Puma?


----------

